# Rams



## Rob_Broad (Jul 31, 2002)

What is your favorite Ram technique in American Kenpo.  Please explain your choice.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 31, 2002)

I can't vote.  I've only been taught Charging Ram ... hard 
technique!!!!!!! My instructor even said it NEEDS to be practiced
A LOT!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey I like the Bear and the Ram the best )

even though it's not on the poll.. 

being held in a bear hug with arms free.. being punched from the front.. you can take em both down with ease


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jul 31, 2002)

The reason I didn't put any of the 2 person techniques in was because they are not against true tackles.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *The reason I didn't put any of the 2 person techniques in was because they are not against true tackles. *



Ok.. that makes sense..


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 31, 2002)

St Louis Rams!  Why??? I live here! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Dan


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 31, 2002)

Intercepting the Ram, Why, because my opinion is that it's the most true to form. You can't always get out of the way or possibly see a tackle coming. If your in a crowded room or just walking somewhere when some moron decides to do a tackle.  This tech. really teaches you how to root, bracing angle, angle of incident etc.  Just a couple of pennies here.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Kirk (Jul 31, 2002)

I've seen a lot of takedowns where they charge down, and 
go to grab a leg.  Do any techs cover this attack?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 1, 2002)

Jiu-Jitsu
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## brianhunter (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *What is your favorite Ram technique in American Kenpo.  Please explain your choice. *



Broken Ram, You can build good power off the arm break due to stances and positioning. Charging ram has too much of that kicking for me


----------



## brianhunter (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *St Louis Rams!  Why??? I live here! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Dan *




BAHHHH!!! To bad the Chiefs will stomp you rams in the Govenors cup this year!!


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 1, 2002)

My vote goes for hate them all!

If someone's gonna try and tackle you, I don't see what wrong with a knee or boot to the face!

Ian.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 1, 2002)

hand-foot coordination is cool to do...... 

:asian:


----------



## Maltair (Oct 26, 2004)

I only know charging ram and I'm not real sure if I believe in it or not. Need to practice it more maybe.


----------



## Brian Jones (Oct 26, 2004)

One of the advantages to Intercepting the ram is that you can deal with  the attacker's forward momentum by getting to him/her before he/she is at full speed, or going for your legs.  

Brian Jones


----------



## new-kenpo-fighter (Oct 27, 2004)

brianhunter said:
			
		

> BAHHHH!!! To bad the Chiefs will stomp you rams in the Govenors cup this year!!


as far as i can see the chiefs ant´t good this year 

rams beat artyon:


----------



## Pacificshore (Oct 27, 2004)

Sigung86 said:
			
		

> St Louis Rams!  Why??? I live here! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Dan


Don't live in St Louis, but still consider them my team since their L.A. dayz :uhyeah:


----------



## kenpoworks (Nov 2, 2004)

The "Ram" techniques are ineffectual unless the nature of the attack is developed. Is the attitude of the attacker that of a "ram" or a "lamb".
Do you practice "Charging Ram" or "Charging Lamb".

If you practice against an explosive, accelerating tackle which is driving at your centre over a short distance you will get a real feel of this devastating attack.

If you are practising against a "dummy" who shuffles towards you from the other end of the Dojo and will perform (i.e. stop the forward momentum and pose) so that you can " complete the technique sequence" , then you could be in for a bit of a rude awakening.

Oh! sorry back to the poll , lately (last two or three years) I have started to like all the "Rams"

Richi


----------



## Les (Jan 19, 2005)

Kirk said:
			
		

> I've seen a lot of takedowns where they charge down, and
> go to grab a leg.  Do any techs cover this attack?



In the AKKI we have a technique called Collapsing Thunder, which is a two handed push attempt, followed by a tackle to the knees. It's in our Green Belt Syllabus.

Les


----------



## Les (Jan 19, 2005)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> The "Ram" techniques are ineffectual unless the nature of the attack is developed. Is the attitude of the attacker that of a "ram" or a "lamb".
> Do you practice "Charging Ram" or "Charging Lamb".
> 
> If you practice against an explosive, accelerating tackle which is driving at your centre over a short distance you will get a real feel of this devastating attack.
> ...



For those of you who have not been lucky enough to train with Richy, let me tell you he has a serious angle on which techniques are actually effective, starting with a full understanding of a 'committed' attack.

He has gone out there and discovered what works, (and what doesn't) and he's right on the button with his comments here.

In my opinion, the Kenpo push and/or grab techniques are too often never learnt correctly because the 'dummy' is not committed in the attack.

Les


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 20, 2005)

I tend to prefer Intercepting for the simple reason that it seems the most natural.  When I've had someone go for a tackle during spontaneous drills this is the one I use (or at least somthing similar).  The way I look at it is that I'm going to get in at least a hammerfist and a knee and even if he manages to take me down I can probably get in a few more hammerfists or handswords to the back of his neck which isn't going to make his day very nice.


----------



## kenpoworks (Jan 21, 2005)

Les[/QUOTE]"In my opinion, the Kenpo push and/or grab techniques are too often never learnt correctly because the 'dummy' is not committed in the attack."

I totally agree Les, the only place you fight a dummy is in a "stand still while I hit you" Kenpo club.
Great to share a training area with you and your people on Sunday, many thanks.
Richy


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 23, 2005)

Well I voted for Intercepting the Ram, since I used to play rugby, and I can say that (in my opinion) it is the best to try and redirect the energy, because I can say with a reasonable amount of certainty that if you have someone the size and with the speed of Jonah Lomu, then your best bet is going to be to try and move him around you, I find it difficult to believe that most humans would be capable of having any effect on a monster like him with a handsword to the neck...


----------



## kenpoworks (Jan 23, 2005)

Intercepting the Ram,  against Jonah Lomu, LOL, no.. I don't think so... definately not...no way  
__________________


----------



## Danjo (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm preferring rack of lamb, or lamb chops. If it HAS to be a Ram though, I would say the Battering Ram like was used in the Lord of the Rings. Ever since the Rams left Los Angeles, they don't exist to me.


----------



## ZKenpo (Jan 29, 2005)

Brian Jones said:
			
		

> One of the advantages to Intercepting the ram is that you can deal with the attacker's forward momentum by getting to him/her before he/she is at full speed, or going for your legs.
> 
> Brian Jones


I agree with Brian, (The best action,  meet it!)


----------



## Simon Curran (Feb 6, 2005)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> Intercepting the Ram, against Jonah Lomu, LOL, no.. I don't think so... definately not...no way
> __________________


I agree sir, but faced with the options that I know, it is the one I would chose


----------



## kenpoworks (Feb 6, 2005)

Your choice Simon....your choice!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 6, 2005)

satans.barber said:
			
		

> My vote goes for hate them all!
> 
> If someone's gonna try and tackle you, I don't see what wrong with a knee or boot to the face!
> 
> Ian.


Are you saying that you would always choose to kick over stepping off the line of attack and stabilizing your base?


----------



## John Brewer (Sep 22, 2006)

Definitely Intercepting!


----------

